# Confusion with the lighting



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just to mention first that I red the article "So you want to keep a Nano tank?" by ameekplec but I still confused.

I have 36" T5HO GLO lighting system and went to get bulbs for the SW. 
The guy in the store told me that I should have one 10.000K daylight and second one Actinic blue light.

Here is the confusion on my part:
I can run both just simultaneously. Is it good idea? (Or I should dissemble the lamp and do new wiring)
Can I put just tow bulbs of 10.000K and do not use blue light? 
Should I run blue light at night?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I run both at the same time. Actinics are not moonlights. they are providing the corals with necessary UV light. (If I recall Correctly)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Run both at the same time. Running one or the other at separate times is for aesthetics. 

If you run two 10K bulbs, your tank won't have much "pop". The blue/actinic lamp enhances the colour of everything in the tank. You'll probably have better growth with 2x 10K though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks . Looks like guys in BA on Steeles are OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. I want to maximize growth so I am considering a second T5 10k spectrum. If possible, and if I can find one, I might get a second fixture to just have one actinic bulb so I can do dawn/dusk, and also complement the daylight.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I'm in the same boat. I want to maximize growth so I am considering a second T5 10k spectrum. If possible, and if I can find one, I might get a second fixture to just have one actinic bulb so I can do dawn/dusk, and also complement the daylight.


If you want to do that I would suggest getting a 4 bulb fixture and run 2 10000k and 2 actinic. If you go 2 and 1 you are going to have a yellowish tint to your water which MOST people find very unattractive. The 2 and 2 will balance it out and you will get the growth and the water will be white instead of yellow.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue bulb helps the corals glow and make the colors "pop"

White+White bulb should increase growth but not make it a very interesting looking tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is good idea. I seen it in BA. here is just one problem - i need another $300.
I can buy something cheap, but one of wife's conditions - it must be esthetically nice



caker_chris said:


> If you want to do that I would suggest getting a 4 bulb fixture and run 2 10000k and 2 actinic. If you go 2 and 1 you are going to have a yellowish tint to your water which MOST people find very unattractive. The 2 and 2 will balance it out and you will get the growth and the water will be white instead of yellow.


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> It is good idea. I seen it in BA. here is just one problem - i need another $300.
> I can buy something cheap, but one of wife's conditions - it must be esthetically nice


If your looking for something cheap goto www.reefshops.com


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Try the hydroponics stores they sell a nice metallic unit that can be hung over the tank with chain, it holds four bulbs and sells for $225 include 4 6500k bulbs.
You would have to substitute the bulbs but the unit looks aesthetically pleasing, my wife wants them in the kitchen now.

Thanks

John


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Those lighting units are not built for aquarium use. I have seen people try to use them for aquarium use and they fail due to high humidity issues.

Although I'm sure some type of splash guard can help with water contact/evaporation.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

IMHO, this is non-sense. I use them for both aquariums and orchids, I can tell you that the humidity above my orchids is higher than above any of my aquariums and I have no issues with these lights what so-ever.

Now do keep in mind that you need to hang these units on a tank with a glass cover but this is just common sense, you would not hang an exposed MH bulb above a tank without a cover or splash guard either. As long as these units are protected from getting splashes on them, I have not had any issues with humidity and at 1/2 the price of the specially made aquarium ones which are exactly the same just a fancier wrapper.

Thanks

John


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bluegularis said:


> IMHO, this is non-sense. I use them for both aquariums and orchids, I can tell you that the humidity above my orchids is higher than above any of my aquariums and I have no issues with these lights what so-ever.
> 
> Now do keep in mind that you need to hang these units on a tank with a glass cover but this is just common sense, you would not hang an exposed MH bulb above a tank without a cover or splash guard either. As long as these units are protected from getting splashes on them, I have not had any issues with humidity and at 1/2 the price of the specially made aquarium ones which are exactly the same just a fancier wrapper.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's not possible as I've used one myself and it worked fine. Not all of the t5 fixtures you get from hydroponic stores have a glass shield. Mine didn't and it showed signs of rust after about a year. But that was due to not using glass lids because I had an open top planted tank with flowering plants. Common sense or not, not everyone uses glass lids. Especially, if it's a saltwater tank.

I still believe humidity can play a factor in the life of a t5 fixture. Shouldn't the humidity of your orchids be contained in a box with the top clear and the fixture outside of the box? If not, I don't see how the humidity differs much from an aquarium if your orchids are in an open environment.

I'm just saying, USUALLY, products are developed and manufactured for their application. That does not go to say that there are some exceptions that are actually in a 'fancier wrapper' like you say.

Hell, a T5HO shoplight could do just fine as well if you protect it from the elements the best you can.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

sig said:


> Just to mention first that I red the article "So you want to keep a Nano tank?" by ameekplec but I still confused.
> Thanks


Where is this article, I would love to read it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vinjo said:


> Where is this article, I would love to read it.


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3341

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

